# Goodbye to Our Beautiful Boy, Connor



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Our sweet Dichi golden retriever Connor passed away early Sunday morning. He was 12 years, 8 months old and the most wonderful friend anyone could ask for. Three weeks ago he endured spinal disc surgery and was recovering so well, back to walking almost normally and displaying his amazing personality. Saturday he seemed really lethargic and was breathing quite rapidly. We thought it might be aspiration pneumonia so he was hospitalized and being treated. We got a call at 3:30a and his vet said he was in an oxygen cage getting 100% oxygen but unable to breath without it. We sped to the hospital and sat next to his cage but we're not sure if he knew we were there because he seemed asleep or unconscious.

The vet told us she suspected a pulmonary thromboembolism and that Connor would not survive. At 4:15a we held our sweet, innocent baby as he crossed the bridge. There are no words for the pain, guilt and loss I feel. He was my baby.

Run free, beautiful, funny, sensitive, sweet Connor.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

What a beautiful boy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please do not feel guilty. You did everything possible for your beautiful boy, and you gave him a great life and lots of love.......


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. I hope you have every comfort. He was a beautiful golden.


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

So sorry for your loss of your handsome boy.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Connor. He looks like a handsome and gentle boy in your photos. I'm sure he loved you as much as you loved him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Connor, he was beautiful. 
I know he is missed.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss of Connor, he was beautiful.
> I know he is missed.


I just can’t get over this pain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ggdenny said:


> I just can’t get over this pain.


It takes time, take each day one at a time. Give yourself time to grieve, the journey to find peace and for your heart to heal is long and hard, but the day will come when you think of Connor, you will be able to smile when you remember him and the special memories.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

Be kind to yourself. Please post as much as you need to. All here understand and are here for you.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. I can tell Connor was well loved and that's all they ask You will always miss him, until you see him again at the bridge, but it will not always hurt this badly.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

What a beautiful Connor! So sorry for your loss. Hope happy memories lessen your pain


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry - yes this must have come as such a shock when he had been improving. 
what michaeldwilson said "Be kind to yourself. Please post as much as you need to. All here understand and are here for you. "
Many/most of us have experienced this unforgiving sadness and pain. It cannot be explained to those who haven't felt it. You have understanding friends here. Just give it time and don't feel you have to rush the grieving. It takes as long as it takes. Conner will always be loved and close in your heart. 
Sincerest condolences


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a beautiful sweet boy. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I keep seeing the image of my boy in the oxygen cage, struggling to breath and unconscious. It was such a horrible way to see him and I‘m despondent that he may not have known we were there when he passed away. I don’t want him to think he died alone.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

You will always know you were there for him and did everything that you could. He lived his whole life basking in your love for him and sharing his love for you. I think it's a natural reaction to feel guilty because all of us who been there wished/wanted to be able to do more. I also know how bad it hurts right now. Try to focus on all the good times and great memories you made with him. Pull out all your photos and put more positive images in front of you. It will still hurt and you'll always miss him but the hurt does lessen over time.
I hope this helps.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

What a find looking boy he was. I know he had a long and wonderful life, being loved as only you could love him! He in turn gave you his love and devotion, as all true Golden's do.
In time your many memories will help you understand that he really is not gone. He is in your heart and mind and he will be with you forever. It is so hard to get through the grief, but day by day close your eyes from time to time and let his memories take you away to spend time with him....this always helps me get through those hard days.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

I've lot my Golden in recent weeks. The end was heartbreaking and difficult but for me it helps me to focus on the unconditional love we shared. I still have really tough moments, but I've done my best to let go any thoughts of guilt and blame and focused on that love because I think it is stronger and overshadows all else. I hope you will soon find peace with your love and good memories.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

michaeldwilson said:


> I've lot my Golden in recent weeks. The end was heartbreaking and difficult but for me it helps me to focus on the unconditional love we shared. I still have really tough moments, but I've done my best to let go any thoughts of guilt and blame and focused on that love because I think it is stronger and overshadows all else. I hope you will soon find peace with your love and good memories.


Thank you. Today was hard because I had to make arrangements with the crematorium. I miss him so much.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

ggdenny said:


> Thank you. Today was hard because I had to make arrangements with the crematorium. I miss him so much.


 A very difficult day. I am sending a link to an article that helped me. It was the things I used, including this board, to help me through it. I hope it is helpful to you too.









7 Self-Care Essentials While Grieving the Death of a Pet


Grieving for our companion animals is hard, here are seven strategies to help.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

There might be an Animal Companion Bereavement Group in your area. When we lost Chance in 2019, vet specialists practice sent us an invitation to attend. They are monthly meetings. I attended and met so many like-minded people some of whom have become true friends. I still attend - not every month - but lend whatever support I can to the group that helped me so much. You can google "pet loss bereavement group" or similar and your nearest large city. You can also ask your vet.
It really helped me to talk about Chance and helped me accept the unbearable grief I was feeling.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm devastated. Again. I just found out from the pet memorial service that I can't see Connor again or attend his cremation because he had an autopsy. I wanted to see him one more time and say goodbye.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Connor.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Connor has passed. He was such a beautiful boy. I know your heart is broken into a million pieces. Goldens are so precious. We have lost 3 of these wonderful dogs and have 2 more at home. As heartbreaking as it is to lose them I cannot be without one, especially a Dichi dog.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

ggdenny said:


> Our sweet Dichi golden retriever Connor passed away early Sunday morning. He was 12 years, 8 months old and the most wonderful friend anyone could ask for. Three weeks ago he endured spinal disc surgery and was recovering so well, back to walking almost normally and displaying his amazing personality. Saturday he seemed really lethargic and was breathing quite rapidly. We thought it might be aspiration pneumonia so he was hospitalized and being treated. We got a call at 3:30a and his vet said he was in an oxygen cage getting 100% oxygen but unable to breath without it. We sped to the hospital and sat next to his cage but we're not sure if he knew we were there because he seemed asleep or unconscious.
> 
> The vet told us she suspected a pulmonary thromboembolism and that Connor would not survive. At 4:15a we held our sweet, innocent baby as he crossed the bridge. There are no words for the pain, guilt and loss I feel. He was my baby.
> 
> ...


Connor seemed beautiful inside and out. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jangala (Aug 31, 2020)

ggdenny said:


> I just can’t get over this pain.


Dear GGdenny, I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Connor. I lost my Shiloh a year ago. I too felt guilt about some decisions made towards the end. Know that each decision you made was made with the very best intention. He would want you to be gentle with yourself. Although unconscious, he was aware of your love and your closeness when he passed. His love continues. Day by Day.


----------



## riggs5 (Jun 17, 2021)

Dear GGdenny, I'm so sorry for the loss of your Conner, it's tough and one of the most difficult things to go through as we lost our Toby a few months ago to cancer. Ours was overnight, suddenly he was gone. The next day everything reminded us of him and the things we did together. All I can say is as time goes by it gets easier, you'll never forget all the memories and the events you and your Golden touched. As others have said take it day by day.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

riggs5 said:


> Dear GGdenny, I'm so sorry for the loss of your Conner, it's tough and one of the most difficult things to go through as we lost our Toby a few months ago to cancer. Ours was overnight, suddenly he was gone. The next day everything reminded us of him and the things we did together. All I can say is as time goes by it gets easier, you'll never forget all the memories and the events you and your Golden touched. As others have said take it day by day.


Thank you. I have such a hard time with feeling like I let him down, made poor decisions etc. The pain is a little better this week but I still cry everyday.


----------



## Lindylou (Mar 16, 2021)

ggdenny said:


> Our sweet Dichi golden retriever Connor passed away early Sunday morning. He was 12 years, 8 months old and the most wonderful friend anyone could ask for. Three weeks ago he endured spinal disc surgery and was recovering so well, back to walking almost normally and displaying his amazing personality. Saturday he seemed really lethargic and was breathing quite rapidly. We thought it might be aspiration pneumonia so he was hospitalized and being treated. We got a call at 3:30a and his vet said he was in an oxygen cage getting 100% oxygen but unable to breath without it. We sped to the hospital and sat next to his cage but we're not sure if he knew we were there because he seemed asleep or unconscious.
> 
> The vet told us she suspected a pulmonary thromboembolism and that Connor would not survive. At 4:15a we held our sweet, innocent baby as he crossed the bridge. There are no words for the pain, guilt and loss I feel. He was my baby.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy . Dogs give you so much love 
Wish I had the money for 10 dogs !
Wishing you peace and love and beautiful memories.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Connor was an awesome Golden and you gave him a great life. You can rest assured he loved you because you gave him a great life and took care of him. May his spirit run free and I hope time helps you feel better soon.
Godspeed to your Connor.

dlm ny country

There is a sacredness in tears. They are not a mark of weakness, but of power. They speak more eloquently than ten thousand tongues. They are the messengers of overwhelming grief, of deep contrition and of unspeakable love. •••Washington Irving•••


----------

